# Kettengliedlänge unterscheidet sich



## Henrik_ftl (6. September 2019)

Guten Tag,
Meine Kette an meinem Sunday scout 2018 ist mir gerissen, daraufhin wollte ich mir eine neue bestellen und dabei direkt auf half link wechseln. Habe mir also die "Primo BMX Halflink Kette" bestellt. In der Produktbeschreibung stand, dass diese für 8T Driver geeignet ist. Ich fahre 25/9 und dachte deshalb dass die kette passt. Als ich sie dann einbaute und fahren wollte, machte es allerdings höllische Geräusche weil die einzelnen Kettenglieder minimal zu kurz sind und somit am Driver einen Zahn zu früh aufsetzen und dann mit einem lauten knacken auf den driver schlagen. Daraufhin habe ich mir die "Mission BMX Halflink Kette" bestellt, weil bei dieser in der Produktbeschreibung steht für 8T UND GRÖßER. Doch auch hier wieder das gleiche Problem... Nun habe ich schon das gesamte Internet durchforstet und bin ratlos was ich tun soll. Eine andere Übersetzung kommt nicht in Frage allerdings möchte ich auch keine Standartkette mehr fahren. Ich hoffe, dass mir vielleicht jemand eine Halflink Kette empfehlen kann, die ich auf meiner 25/9 Übersetzung fahren kann, d.h. dass die Kette zu 100% so lang ist wie die standart kmc kette (die beiden halflink ketten die ich bestellt hatte waren auf die gesamte Länge der Kette gesehen mehrere mm kürzer).
Schönen Tag noch, Henrik_ftl


----------



## prince67 (6. September 2019)

Die Kettengliedlänge sollte bei allen Fahrradketten eigentlich gleich sein, nämlich 1/2 Zoll.

Vielleicht sind die Zähne des Ritzels schon verschlissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henrik_ftl (6. September 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Die Kettengliedlänge sollte bei allen Fahrradketten eigentlich gleich sein, nämlich 1/2 Zoll.
> 
> Vielleicht sind die Zähne des Ritzels schon verschlissen.


Das Ritzel ist knapp einen Monat alt. Wenn ich die Ketten nebeneinander lege sieht man auf die gesamte Kettenlänge auch deutlich dass die halflink ketten ein paar mm kürzer sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2019)

wie alt war die alte kette? sprich km? ketten werden mit der zeit länger!


----------



## Henrik_ftl (6. September 2019)

Gut ich hab grad alles nochma auseinander gebaut und du hattest recht, das ritzel ist echt komplett ausgelutscht.. keine Ahnung was das für ein billig teil war.. Danke auf jeden Fall schonma für den Hinweis
Nun ist aber die Frage wo ich jetzt genau den Driver bekomme der ursprünglich mal in dem Bike verbaut war.. also zumindest finde ich den nirgends.. jemand ne idee?


----------



## Henrik_ftl (6. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> wie alt war die alte kette? sprich km? ketten werden mit der zeit länger!


Hab das Bike knapp 1,5 Jahre und das ist die erste Kette.. also bestimmt 1000+ km.. Aber kann die Kette echt mehrere mm länger werden?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2019)

Henrik_ftl schrieb:


> Hab das Bike knapp 1,5 Jahre und das ist die erste Kette.. also bestimmt 1000+ km.. Aber kann die Kette echt mehrere mm länger werden?


Ja! Auf meine 112 Kettenglieder locker 1/2 bis 3/4  Kettenglied


----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2019)

Kettenverschleiß einer Fahrradkette messen
					

Die  Fahrradkette  unterliegt dem Verschleiß, somit nutzt sie sich im Lauf der Zeit also ab. Im Extremfall reißt eine Fahrradkette früher oder…




					www.kurbelix.de
				



Letzter Abschnitt messen mit Messschieber
Also ca 0,75mm pro 10 Glieder also 8,4mm bei 112...


----------



## Henrik_ftl (6. September 2019)

Naja gut wieder was gelernt danke dir


----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2019)

Henrik_ftl schrieb:


> Naja gut wieder was gelernt danke dir


Gerne!


----------



## prince67 (6. September 2019)

Henrik_ftl schrieb:


> Das Ritzel ist knapp einen Monat alt.





Henrik_ftl schrieb:


> Hab das Bike knapp 1,5 Jahre und das ist die erste Kette.. also bestimmt 1000+ km..



Wenn du ein neues Ritzel mit einer alten ausgelutschten Kette kombinierst, nutzt sich das Ritzel schneller ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (6. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Also ca 0,75mm pro 10 Glieder also 8,4mm bei 112...


Wobei ein Teil der 0,75mm auch Abnutzung der Röllchen ist, die du nicht auf die Gesamtlänge umlegen kannst.


----------

